# Auschnitt eines großen Bildes/Interface/Zeichnung ansprechend darstellen



## Gast170816 (14. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

nur mal ne kleine Inspirationsfrage:
Habt ihr schöne Beispiele oder einfach Tipps, wie man wenn man etwas (Bild, Interface, Maschinenbedienelement) beschreibt und mit einer Abbildung unterstützt...aber eben nur einen Teil davon beschreibt...wie man dann diese ausschnitthafte Darstellung schön darstellen kann (z.B. wenn man ne Bedienungsanleitung gestaltet...also alles schön sachlich, kein verspielter "Digital Art Kram").

Also z.B. ich beschreibe die Knöpfe auf nem Telefon, aber nur drei Knöpfe, da werde ich ja nicht nur die drei Knöpfe abbilden, denn man muss das im Kontext sehen, deshalb bilde ich das ganze Telefon ab...aber wie kann ich schön optisch darstellen?
Den Rest abdunkeln und um die drei Knöpfe nen hellen Ausschnitt lassen? An die Ecke wo die drei Knöpfe sind, wie ne "Abreißkante", sodass man weiß da ist noch ein größeres Ganzes, was erstmal ausgelassen wurde?

Freue mich über Tipps.


----------



## smileyml (14. Dezember 2012)

Ist das Telefon ein Beispiel oder die konkrete Frage?!

Ansonsten helfen vielleicht Infografiken, die nicht immer verspielt sein müssen. Gerade in Museen findet man durchaus schöne sachliche Beispiele. In diesem Zusammenhang, vielleicht auch mal Orientierungssysteme ansehen.

Eine andere Sparte ist das "editorial design", was allerdings eher in Richtung Magazine geht und durchaus verzierende grafische Elemente nutzt.

Ein paar vielversprechende Ergebnisse liefert auch "manual design", das sich ja auch sonst recht stark aufdrängt.

Ich habe alle Begriffe mal bei Google mit der Bildersuche gecheckt. Alternativ ruhig auch mal Behance, Pinterest o.ä. mit den Suchbegriffen füttern. Meist ergeben sich dadurch weitere neue (konkretere) Suchwörter.


Grüße Marco


----------



## Gast170816 (14. Dezember 2012)

Nein, das Telefon war nur ein Beispiel. 
Vielen Dank für die Begriffe (wär ich selber gar nicht so drauf gekommen), ich werde dazu gleich mal ein bisschen rumsuchen... unter "Ausschnitt" oder "Teilabbildung" hatte ich vor nämlich nix gescheites gefunen.


----------



## smileyml (17. Dezember 2012)

Lasse uns gern an deinem Vorhaben hier weiter teilhaben.
So lernen wir alle was davon 

Grüße Marco


----------

